# parathyroid reimplantation by injection



## rachell1976 (Jan 24, 2014)

any ideas on what code to bill for this type of parathyroid re-implantation? or bundled to the total thyroidectomy?

The two removed parathyroids were then minced and mixed in injectable saline and injected (autotransplanted) into the inferior clavicular head of the right SCM


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Rachell. 

CPT Code 60512 is for the Parathyroid autotransplantation (list separately in addition to code for primary procedure). The answer is no it is not bundled into the total thyroid as it is a "separate" procedure that you would list in addition to the thyroidectomy. 

Hope this helps


----------



## mmunoz21 (Dec 18, 2017)

*60512 and 60220*

60220 is not listed as a code to bill in conjunction with 60512- in CPT book 2016, 2017,and 2018 However there are no CCI edits when I look up both CPT codes 60512 and 60220...

Any ideas if these should be billed together or Not?

Thanks


----------

